# Junebug and Sibling.........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, these are the last of the pictures........from here anyway. I'll be leaving in the morning to take these guys to NC. I'll be meeting Hillybean and will hand them over to her.  I know she will give them a good home and they won't miss me but I'm sure gonna miss these two little ones. They've been a lot of work and a TON of fun to watch grow. Enjoy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A few more...................


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

And after their bellies were full..........nap time...........THE END.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

One last video of little piglet............... He acts like he's starving but I swear, I don't know where he puts all this food.........

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d71WMIqgZUc


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Priceless picture of Junebug in the food container. They are the cutest little guys and I know you'll probably cry tomorrow but Hilly will continue to spoil them rotten. Don't hand them over though until she PROMISES to send frequent updates and pictures of them. Give them a big kiss for me.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Too cute. Bye JunieB and sib.  We expect lots of reports from Hillybean!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

oh my gosh. They are sooooo cute.


----------



## michbird (Jul 5, 2007)

LOVE THEM! Thanks for sharing- They are sooooo cute!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

They look suspiciously like they were spoiled from the egg...

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pidgey said:


> They look suspiciously like they were spoiled from the egg...
> 
> Pidgey


There's a good reason for that................


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am totally in love. Those two are just adorable and so funny. The video is priceless. Lovely.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Love the bird in the bucket. And the wing action as he eats. Such a pair of cuties. Hillybean will spoil them rotten. Thanks for the pics. Have loved watching them grow and I can't think of a better picture for "the end".

Have a good trip tomorrow.

Margarret


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

They're adorable! I can only imagine how hard it will be to give them up but they are going to a great home. I think that's the only thing that makes it a little better. Have a safe trip.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Lovebirds, 


Oh, they are just too cute...!


Mine do the walk-into-the-toppled-feed-barrel too...when they are not IN it when it is still upright.


Adorable little Pigeons you have there...where are their Beaks?


Lol...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

The 2 little ones are so adorable!  

You are so lucky to be able to watch them grow!

We will never have such a chance here.  

Suzanna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Such adorable antics... .... I am sad, to see them go.

... except you know they will have a wonderful life.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Junebug and sibling were signed, sealed and delivered today around 1:00. I cried, Hilly cried, the babies cried....and when I got in the Jeep crying, my grandma cried.. ............but they'll be ok. She promised pictures and an update when she gets home tonight, although I expect she'll be dead tired, so tomorrow morning bright and early will do.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

What gorgeous babies Renee! I can understand why you cried giving these two away. At least you know they will be well looked after by Hillybean and that you can enjoy regular updates and pics 

Lindi


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Oh Renee! they are so cute. I love the video of them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, that Junebug is a real eating machine!! Maybe he thinks that if he doesn't eat REAL fast, his sibling will get the food!  

And speaking of sibling, he sure looks like he should be named something like Win(g)gate! He's just waiting to wing slap someone or his sibling!!  

Have a safe trip...don't forget the legal paper for Hilly to sign saying she WILL post pics and keep us updated!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to Junie and sibling!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I don't know which picture I like the best 

I have to say ALL OF THEM


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Just got home*

I post on the other thread, but just now saw this one  .

Yes, we finally made it home. 
They are adorable, cute and wonderful. 
I loved every minute of the trip home with them.

I'll post pictures of them tomorrow (promise). I'll also give updates!

I'm so very glad to have them, and I KNOW it was hard on Renee. It was hard on me taking them away from her.

I also love the pictures. They have no problem with pictures, so TONS will be taken.

They are sleeping now, but I'll post more tomorrow.

Thanks!
Hilly


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

they are sooo cute i wish i had a pair!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*Pictures!!!!!*

I'm glad to be home. I missed Beautiful, Pretty Lady, and the other pets a ton (like always)! 

Wow!
I have some spoiled babies. Any time I go to interact with the other one, Junebug runs right over,and of course wants in on the action. We have also done the eating from the hand thing, as Junebug goes wild knocking everything out.

Both are really wonderful, and small.
I'm really thinking of naming the other one, Charlie (works for both male and female).

Pictures of Junebug...






Enjoy!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

*More Pictures!!!*

Now the other (Charlie)..







Them both..


Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG!! Junebug grew overnight I do believe!! They look so adorable and sweet. Thanks for pictures..........they do look happy.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You just wanna hold them and kiss them. Such lovely, sweet darlings.

Reti


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Oh bless how cute!
He does look like he has grew overnight doesn't he!
I love how he seems to be smiling in the middle photo he's adorable!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

They're so cute. I like the pic of the one just staring straight at you. It just tugs at your heart. How can anyone resist them?


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I missed the story!! why do you have to give them up!! oh they are so cute and sweet- it would hurt to much to part with such babies, can you share the story again?


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

They really are very beautiful birds....good luck with them.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH MY WORD!! JUNIE IS ALL FEATHERED!!

SOOOO CUTE and, of course, so is Charlie! 

Sats are just the cutest pijies! Junie will give Scooter a run for his money! AND BOTH are PERSONALITY PLUS!!

Hilly, you are INDEED BLESSED! I predict (duh!!) two VERY VERY VERY spoiled birds!!

LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES TO ALL!!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

They are so cute!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Boni Birds said:


> I missed the story!! why do you have to give them up!! oh they are so cute and sweet- it would hurt to much to part with such babies, can you share the story again?


Here's the original post in the first thread when these guys first hatched. I COULD have kept them, but they would have had to go out to the loft in a few more days, once they started flying. My husband doesn't want any more birds in the house. One is too many he thinks........then when Junebug turned out to be so little and behind, I certainly didn't want him to have to spend the winters out in the loft. It was just better for these two if I let them go to someone who was willing to make them house pets and that's what happened. It was sad giving them up, but they deserve the love and the home they will have with Hillybean........
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=206494&postcount=1


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, thank you- they will have a good home! Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

*awwwww!!*

My satinette Pidge likes to stand on my laptop keyboard when I'm on it (i guess because it is warm?) and she usually don't care much about what's going on on the screen, but right when I started looking at the pictures of the babies, she peered over at the very 1st pic, looked intently at Junebug (the younger one?), and then tenderly pecked at Junebug's face a few times. It was so cute/sweet/sad! Sad because Pidge is our single pigeon pet who often lays eggs for us but they of course never hatch so it is a little sad to see her looking so interested in a little baby that looks just like her! *SOB!!!* But it really was very cute and sweet and I love all the pictures..just wanted to share


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Darn, Tsaurus, your post tears at the old pijie heartstrings!! Any possibility of a mate???

Shi


----------



## tsaurus (Feb 19, 2007)

No  We live in a small apt that's supposed to have no pets at all, so it's risky enough having one pidge... I cannot imagine 3 pooping cooing birdies cooped up in this place, but if I had the room and money to have a whole aviary I would!  And chickens!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

tsaurus said:


> No  We live in a small apt that's supposed to have no pets at all, so it's risky enough having one pidge... I cannot imagine 3 pooping cooing birdies cooped up in this place, but if I had the room and money to have a whole aviary I would!  And chickens!


I hear you! My complex allowed pets when I first moved in when they opened 32 years ago. There was no charge. Over time, our name changed and various companies owned the complex. Soon, there was a pet fee...I am DEFINITELY grandfathered and DO have more than I should (3 cats and 1 pij) but only pay for ONE. I guess they figured that anyone who has lived here as long as I have can have a little more leniency! Suits me!   

All the best !!

Shi & Squeaks


----------

